# What do you think of this buck?



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

I'm looking for a buck and I was wondering if y'all could tell me what you think of this boy.

The mom is: Hill Country's TB Heartburn and then:

Sire: ARMCH Lost Valley TEA-Bo +*S E
SS: Piddlin Acres Cajun Music +*S VG
SD: MCH Goodwood KW Elisabet Ney 2*D E
Dam: ARMCH Hill Country's KW Bridges Burn 2*D AR2148
DS: Gay-Mor RA Kingwood ++*S 
DD: Ch Steele Ballew Lantanna *D

The dad is: Rosasharn's SP Batman *S *B

Sire: ARMCH Rosasharn's Sapporo +*S_+*B
SS: Doe=Sy-Doe's FS Storm Warning
SD: ARMCH Rosasharn's Unagi 4*D E
Dam: ARMCH Rosasharn's TL Arwen 8*D EE @M VEEE 90
SS: ARMCH Rosasharn's Tiger L +*S E
SD: ARMCH Rosasharn's Elfin 7*D

Below is a picture of the boy.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Can't tell a thing by the photo, but I like the pedigree. At his age, his dam's udder is going to be the most important thing to look at, in my opinion.


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Darn it! I just found out he was sold. Thanks anyway Kylee.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aw that's too bad! :sigh:


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

I was just going through pedigrees for my goats to build my website (what a headache!) and my goats have some of those same names in their lines. My buck actually shares several of the realtives with Batman. Turns out Batman is the father of a couple of the goats that the breeder of my buck owns. The farm that owns the parents of that buckling is near me..so we're neighbors...kinda. I'm up in North Florida in Clay County. I know a few breeders, but I don't think any have an bucklings. My bucklings father is for sale though at a pretty good price. The breeder is Tiny Starz. He's on her website.


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

I am very familiar with that line- and I was surprised it took so long to sell him. I Love his dam. 
I have two direct cousins to that goat here, (out of Top Gun) that I adore. I keep hoping Gilbert may offer Top Gun up, or Batman himself- but no such luck yet. 

Gilbert has terrific animals, and though he can't get out and show like he used to due to his age, he still has some very nice stock. 
I have more then a few Vikings in my herd


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Really like his lines, too bad he's sold  Prolly a really nice boy


----------

